# Anyone familiar with Watchgooroo?



## rhemmers

On the Bay they have some decent prices on a couple Glycines I'm interested in. They advertise themselves as an authorized dealer, although I can't find them on Glycines site. Anyone know anything about them?


----------



## ccwatchmaker

There is no way of knowing the prices of Glycine watches from the factory to authorized dealers. However, using as an example, the Glycine Combat mechanical chronograph, which lists for about $3K and can be found on several sites for $1300, you have to wonder how Watchgooroo can put this watch up for auction on eBay at a starting bid of $400?

Any low end auto-winding Swiss chronograph will have an ETA 7750 movement. There is simply no way anyone will sell an genuine 7750 chronograph for $400. The Chinese make a fair copy of the 7750. It is a bit rough, but it passes to those who are unfamiliar with the genuine article.

We are all familiar with the saying, "if it seems to good to be true..." There are lots and lots of fakes out there, and most especially on eBay. If you could get a clear photograph of the movement, you might be able to determine authenticity, but I doubt Watchgooroo will send one. Or if he does, is that the watch you will get?

There have been watches depicted on this forum that were purchased as genuine that were almost surely counterfeit. Caveat Emptor 

James Sadilek -- ccwatchmaker


----------



## rhemmers

I hear you, Mr. Sadilek>

In answer to a question of mine, he said Watchgooroo was their e-bay store but that the warranty would be stamped by GSD Global. He said he didn't know if that would show up on the Glycine website because they dealt in "off-price products." I further asked if he was sure Glycine would honor the warranty on the watch and he replied "100 per cent." Just for curiosity's sake, I'm going to email Glycine about GSD Global.


----------



## md29

There is a Glycine Airman World Traveler that looks pretty good. Does anyone now the lug to lug size? The lugs look pretty long... Cheers


----------



## rhemmers

md29 said:


> There is a Glycine Airman World Traveler that looks pretty good. Does anyone now the lug to lug size? The lugs look pretty long... Cheers


Based on its 42mm size and the 22mm width of the lugs, it looks like maybe 48? I was looking at it too but the city names on the bezel kinda turn me off.


----------



## squash master

I did recently purchase a Glycine Combat Sub from watchgooroo on ebay. The price was $549 - certainly lower that other sellers. Having owned Glycine in the past and handled their watches before - I don't see any tell tale signs that I bought anything but a legit watch.
Seller had great communication and shipped it two day for free. 
I have no complaints - and would buy from them again.


----------



## rhemmers

squash master said:


> I did recently purchase a Glycine Combat Sub from watchgooroo on ebay. The price was $549 - certainly lower that other sellers. Having owned Glycine in the past and handled their watches before - I don't see any tell tale signs that I bought anything but a legit watch.
> Seller had great communication and shipped it two day for free.
> I have no complaints - and would buy from them again.


Thanks for the response. I guess what worries me a little is that he says he's an authorized dealer but I can't find it under either watchgooroo or the parent company which I think is gdsglobal. I emailed Glycine to see what they say. But yeah his prices are good.


----------



## squash master

Please do share what you hear from Glycine.


----------



## Karkarov

Okay I definitely need to share this post I made two days ago here. Here is a link to the post.

After you read that post there are some things I want to toss out here. I took the Airman Double Twelve I got and compared it to an unboxing video of a known legit watch where they show the movement in HD up close. I did things like hold the watch so the movement would be in the same position as the video and compared screw placement, detailing, engraving on the rotor, serial numbers, the font on the dial, you name it I compared it. I did it with multiple images from multiple sellers too. There are only four reservations I have.

1: This Airman Double Twelve "appears" to have a slightly darker blue dial than what I see in pictures. Please understand that doesn't necessarily mean anything. People LOVE to touch up their photos on the internet and make them sharper, more contrasted, more colorful, more whatever than they actually were. Not to mention the differences in lighting, time of day, and other issues. So even though I feel it is maybe darker that's not conclusive at all.

2: The official Glycine page for the Blue Airman Double Twelve says the strap is 22mm at the lug and 20mm at the buckle. The strap on mine is 22mm with no taper. Nothing else about it seems wrong or unusual and it feels just as well made as another strap that came with a Glycine I know to be authentic. It is a stamped Glycine buckle and every other detail of the strap is correct as far as I can tell.

3: Like I said, it did come with an AD card that was stamped. Yes it was stamped as GSD Global. What I don't mention in the original post is that though the card is stamped (and ironically for the wrong watch) the actual details of the card are not filled out. Serial number, model, date of sale, all of it is blank. Only the AD field was covered with the GSD stamp.

4: Glycine typically includes a black cleaning cloth with their watches. The cloth was absent with this one.

So all those points in... do I think this person is an AD? No I am not convinced. I think they are a wholesaler who simply sells AD watches at a discount because they went unsold, or had to be cleared for whatever reason. Hence why the price is so good. Do I think he is selling fakes? No. If this Airman Double Twelve is a fake it is a ridiculously well made one. I am an extremely detail oriented person, if there was anything clearly off about this watch I would have noticed. As you can tell I looked very closely.

If you would like me to send photos of the watch I got or anything like that for your own perusal and consideration just let me know.


----------



## rhemmers

All very interesting. I'll pass along what Glycine says when they get back to me.


----------



## Relojes

ccwatchmaker said:


> ...
> 
> Any low end auto-winding Swiss chronograph will have an ETA 7750 movement. There is simply no way anyone will sell an genuine 7750 chronograph for $400. The Chinese make a fair copy of the 7750. It is a bit rough, but it passes to those who are unfamiliar with the genuine article.
> 
> We are all familiar with the saying, "if it seems to good to be true..." There are lots and lots of fakes out there, and most especially on eBay...
> 
> James Sadilek -- ccwatchmaker


It's not hard to find 7750/Sellita Swiss Chronographs for less than $500 or $400.

Buy it now $349

Bulova Accu Swiss 64C105 Gemini Collection Automatic Leather Chronograph Watch | eBay

Buy it now $449

63C113 Bulova Accu Swiss Mens Gemini Swiss Automatic Chronograph Bracelet Watch | eBay

Buy it now $450

Bulova Accuswiss Gemini Leather Automatic Chronograph Mens Watch 63C112 | eBay

Buy it noe $469 (44 available)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Accu...45377f1&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=2&sd=191934012123

Buy it now $499

Bulova Accuswiss Stainless Steel Automatic Chronograoh Mens Watch 63C119 | eBay

Not AD but similar MSRP and even lower sales price. Swiss watch sales are in the dump, not a surprise that a volume dealer can move a few pieces with starting prices at $400.

*Look at the final bid prices for those pieces listed starting at $400. One went for $667, the other for $661, that is what the market is willing to pay for a full AD warranty Glycine chrono today.

*He is charging what the market can bear.


----------



## patrolmi

rhemmers said:


> On the Bay they have some decent prices on a couple Glycines I'm interested in. They advertise themselves as an authorized dealer, although I can't find them on Glycines site. Anyone know anything about them?


I will also report in in a couple days-- I just picked up a blue dial Airman SST -- they had is listed for $999, but accepted $850 - plus I got 10% off thru ebay bucks- watch your inbox, it's a code that is going out selectively and has to be activated.


----------



## ShaquitaBanana

post redacted....


----------



## 818Guy

rhemmers said:


> All very interesting. I'll pass along what Glycine says when they get back to me.


Please do. I too have seen their prices on eBay and they are VERY tempting. I was wondering the same thing when they said "AD".

Thanks.


----------



## Karkarov

Like I said in the deals thread I am becoming more convinced this seller is on the up and up. They finally responded to my email about getting the wrong watch and they actually wanted the warranty card back so they could send me a legit one for the right watch. Why would you want it back if it is useless? Also Touch of Modern is running a huge Glycine sale right now.... and all of their stock is from an AD and their stock happens to be an exact mirror of watchgooroo's ebay stock of Glycine. Touch of Modern is grey market but I don't think they would claim AD manufacturer warranty if it wasn't legit.


----------



## rhemmers

818Guy said:


> Please do. I too have seen their prices on eBay and they are VERY tempting. I was wondering the same thing when they said "AD".
> 
> Thanks.


I'm still waiting on something from Glycine. I'll post if/when I get an answer.


----------



## rhemmers

Got an email from Glycine today. GSD, the parent company, is an Authorized Dealer.


----------



## squash master

Yup - I got the same reply from Glycine. Watchgooroo on ebay (GSD Global) is legit and the warranty card that they send is also a legitimate Glycine warranty! Great prices - and I am loving my Combat Sub!


----------



## patrolmi

I just received an Airman Base GMT and an Airman SST 12 from the Watchangaroo from Ebay - everything fine- warranties stamped from the dealer, all the tags and booklets etc... came super fast. When i checked my exact models - it looks like they may have discontinued or switched around some band options - so that stock is probably considered discontinued even though they are still making the timepiece. just a guess.


----------



## Alberto Sequera

I received my new Combat 2 tone red bezel from the same eBay seller, everything looks legit, I ordered the 2 tone by mistake, I thought I was not going to like it, but I do. It is completely different to any other watch I have, $530 and I got $53 eBay bucks for further purchases after 10/3. Someone said...too good to be truth...it is truth!


----------



## Patagonico

I'm waiting for my Vintage Combat.
Original price: $ 429
My offer: $ 229
Counter offer: $ 289
Accepted and purchased March 03 2017

Buy now (today): 249.99


----------



## dj_orka

Patagonico said:


> I'm waiting for my Vintage Combat.
> Original price: $ 429
> My offer: $ 229
> Counter offer: $ 289
> Accepted and purchased March 03 2017
> 
> Buy now (today): 249.99


Watch out with this seller. He tends to undercut prices constantly. I bought a watch from him and 2 days later he drops it 30$ more. Nothing Ebay can do. I was super pissed about this.


----------



## Cigarbob

dj_orka said:


> Watch out with this seller. He tends to undercut prices constantly. I bought a watch from him and 2 days later he drops it 30$ more. Nothing Ebay can do. I was super pissed about this.


Nothing worse than a sneaky seller, who happens to be an AD, lowering their prices and offering deep discounts to their customers.

Btw, what exactly would you want eBay to do about this? The seller is providing authentic watches at great prices.


----------



## Stayclassycliff

I've picked up 3 from the gooroo all with warranty, all cheap and all shipped to my doorstep in about 3 days. Pretty happy with her except the one offer she didnt accept from me lol.


----------



## dj_orka

They specifically told me they weren't an AD and that repairs would be made by them because of this.


----------



## Cigarbob

dj_orka said:


> They specifically told me they weren't an AD and that repairs would be made by them because of this.


Every one of Watchgooroo's deals states that they are a "Glycine Authorized Dealer", and have a "Factory Warranty". Glycine was contacted about this, and confirmed that Watchgooroo is indeed an authorized dealer.

From personal experience, I know that they include a stamped warranty card with all their watches.

You might want to re check your "facts".


----------



## bigb6973

I just want to give a quick shoutout to watchgooroo. They are a legit authorized dealer for glycine, have awesome pricing and their customer service is incredible. I recently had a positive experience with their customer service team and am extremely happy with the way our convo worked out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Genco

I agree...they are the best!


bigb6973 said:


> I just want to give a quick shoutout to watchgooroo. They are a legit authorized dealer for glycine, have awesome pricing and their customer service is incredible. I recently had a positive experience with their customer service team and am extremely happy with the way our convo worked out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vincesf

Thanks to Watchgooroo, many of us on this forum were able to acquire some great Glycine watches at incredible prices. With their recent availability of the 1953 Heritage LE, I am very happy indeed.


----------



## audio.bill

I also purchased a couple of Glycine watches from Hanna, but after seeing all the WUS posters praising her service I have to wonder if anyone has purchased any other brands from her. I see that she also sells some models from Breitling, Porsche Design, U-Boat, Tissot, Luminox, Movado, and others. It must be hard for a seller to live on one line alone, particularly when the Glycine deals are expected to only last as long as their clearance stock holds out.


----------



## Beardo1

Another happy watchgooroo customer here... I purchased a Glycine Combat Sub from this eBay seller a few months back and the watch was perfect and warranty card was stamped with the company others mentioned (I believe GSD international or something along those lines).


----------



## jkpa

Got a faulty Glycine in trade which was still under the watchgooroo warranty. Returned it for a full refund, no questions asked, and she's very pleasant on messaging. I would buy from them in a heartbeat.


----------



## LostAggie

Placed order for sand blasted Combat 7... Will report once received...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## booboobear

Great experience with Watchgooroo! I had recently purchased a beige dial Double Twelve from Jomashop (a good experience there as well). I then spent more time on this forum and saw all the good things said about Watchgooroo. I really like the beige Double Twelve, but fell in love/lust with the white dial Base 22, and so I went a-hunting. Jomashop was offering a special reduced price some $300 lower than Watchgooroo, so I messaged her, said that I'd prefer to buy from her based upon all the positive things I read about her here on the forum and placed a bid a few bucks higher than the Jomashop price. She accepted my offer within minutes. Just got the Base 22 a couple days ago and LOVE IT! Seems accurate as all get out, no GMT hand alignment issues like those I've read about in the forum (knock-knock, the sound of knuckles on wood), and just simply a beautiful timepiece. This is one happy customer who is likely to be buying from her in the future.

Interestingly, the warranty card was stamped by "GSD Global," the same company who stamped the Jomashop Double Twelve warrant card. Do these sellers all get their product from the same source?


----------



## collossus

I have bought a few watches from them. My latest addition arrived today. A real beauty!


----------



## LostAggie

New additional to watch family... Combat 7 Sandblasted. Have some NATO straps on the way from Blushark.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fancywatchz

Very happy with my Watchgooroo purchase. Shipped next day, at my door one day after that.


----------



## mchilese

I'm currently having issues with them. Bought one Airman 42 on Cyber Monday. Got it a week and a half later (UPS). Ended up being defective (hour hand wouldn't line up with markers), and they took it back on exchange right away. They sent the replacement out, and I got it today. This watch is having the same exact issue. Now I'm really starting to question how much QC they do before sending these out. I've sent them another message. I'm fairly frustrated right now, though. But I'm hopeful that they get back to me quickly and help me make this right.


----------



## eljay

mchilese said:


> I'm currently having issues with them. Bought one Airman 42 on Cyber Monday. Got it a week and a half later (UPS). Ended up being defective (hour hand wouldn't line up with markers), and they took it back on exchange right away. They sent the replacement out, and I got it today. This watch is having the same exact issue. Now I'm really starting to question how much QC they do before sending these out. I've sent them another message. I'm fairly frustrated right now, though. But I'm hopeful that they get back to me quickly and help me make this right.


I had the same issue with a DC-4, which they replaced, and covered my (substantial) return postage costs. All I can suggest is to follow up on your emails every couple of days just to be sure the message gets through. I found them to be polite and easy to work with and I'm happy with the way the exchange turned out (the replacement arrived today) but I got the impression from my correspondence with them that they're a bit swamped at the moment. Being at the arse end of the world and dealing with ebay's international shipping program made it a pretty long process though.

I just wish they'd put some padding inside the box to prevent the watches banging about in transit, especially when shipped internationally.

Edit: Perhaps the most important part... In the process, I discovered that the Australian distributor for Glycine watches, *Lion Brands*, does not recognise the international warranty card, stamped by GSD Global, that comes with Glycines bought from watchgooroo, Massdrop, Jomashop etc. I haven't yet contacted Glycine Watch SA to confirm this but it's pretty disappointing.


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Placed a 3rd order with watchgooroo yesterday, they matched the jomashop price on the airman double twelve.
Already shipped out UPS.


----------



## AllanR

I had a good experience with them with price matching a Massdrop sale.

Today I noticed a problem with the watch (posted in Glycine forum), I’ve contacted them directly, and also initiated an EBay return request. I pretty much have to go through EBay in order to recover the Global Shipping fees. I’m in Canada. Otherwise I’d go to them directly first.

I’ll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Notathome

Do you have any idea how to contact the seller ?

I live in France and would be interested by this watch https://www.ebay.fr/itm/Mondaine-Me...White-Dial-Black-Leather-Watch-/332399477525?
On any other Mondaine I'm looking at (in the same shop) France is listed, but not for this watch.

When I try to contact the seller, I click on the button then choose other but ebay tells me it's not possible to answer the question...

any email ? Thanks in advance


----------



## Nasmitty7185

dj_orka said:


> They specifically told me they weren't an AD and that repairs would be made by them because of this.


I know the watchgooroo personally and he is without a doubt an AD for Glycine. In fact, he controls all Glycine distribution in the USA. I'm one of his vendors so I know firsthand.


----------



## Nasmitty7185

Notathome said:


> Do you have any idea how to contact the seller ?
> 
> I live in France and would be interested by this watch https://www.ebay.fr/itm/Mondaine-Me...White-Dial-Black-Leather-Watch-/332399477525?
> On any other Mondaine I'm looking at (in the same shop) France is listed, but not for this watch.
> 
> When I try to contact the seller, I click on the button then choose other but ebay tells me it's not possible to answer the question...
> 
> any email ? Thanks in advance


I'm not sure if you're still interested in this watch (as it has been two months) but I went ahead and emailed the Watchgooroo to ask why this particular watch doesn't have France listed as one of the shipping options.


----------



## Nasmitty7185

AllanR said:


> I had a good experience with them with price matching a Massdrop sale.
> 
> Today I noticed a problem with the watch (posted in Glycine forum), I've contacted them directly, and also initiated an EBay return request. I pretty much have to go through EBay in order to recover the Global Shipping fees. I'm in Canada. Otherwise I'd go to them directly first.
> 
> I'll let you know how it goes.


The watchgooroo is the one selling on massdrop so in reality you asked him to match his own price, which of course he is happy to do. He also sells on Touch of Modern and various other sites to help push inventory.


----------



## AllanR

Nasmitty7185 said:


> The watchgooroo is the one selling on massdrop so in reality you asked him to match his own price, which of course he is happy to do. He also sells on Touch of Modern and various other sites to help push inventory.


Haha! That's pretty funny. Either way it worked out well for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkSideAm

Hi Everyone, I'm new to this page and glad I found it, I am a big watch enthusiast but I'm looking online in regards buying watches and came across on eBay store watchgooroo my question is all the watches they sell are they legit 100% real and not fake? could someone help thanks
and does they come with a global warranty?

also when buying do my Paypal and eBay address need to be both American as I would like to get sent to America thank you so much everyone that helps


----------



## mchilese

Just closing the loop on an issue I reported in this thread. 

Watchgooroo seems to be really service-oriented. I had an issue with an Airman they sent me, the hour hand didn't line up correctly, and the replacement had the same problem. I asked to change to a different version and they agreed, no problem. Not only that, but I was traveling for the holidays at the time. They agreed to ship to my in-laws house so that I could be there to sign for it on the day it got delivered. 

They seemed to do good by me. I'm considering getting a Combat Sub now, and I'm definitely looking to buy from them


----------



## JaseRicco

Once you purchase from GSD Global aka Watchgooroo, how does one go about contacting them for service if need be? I’m assuming that you wouldn’t have to log into eBay, especially if you have purchased from another vendor such as JomaShop, but I have seen their warrantee cards in posts and videos and it does not appear to contain a phone #.


----------



## mngdew

JaseRicco said:


> Once you purchase from GSD Global aka Watchgooroo, how does one go about contacting them for service if need be? I'm assuming that you wouldn't have to log into eBay, especially if you have purchased from another vendor such as JomaShop, but I have seen their warrantee cards in posts and videos and it does not appear to contain a phone #.


[email protected], by phone: 800-327-7682, or address: IWSC, 9298 South 500 West, Sandy, Utah 84070 There is $28 shipping fee you need to pay.

By the way, you don't need the stamped warranty card for the warranty service.


----------



## JaseRicco

mngdew said:


> [email protected], by phone: 800-327-7682, or address: IWSC, 9298 South 500 West, Sandy, Utah 84070 There is $28 shipping fee you need to pay.
> 
> By the way, you don't need the stamped warranty card for the warranty service.


Hmm, what's the $28 shipping fee for? Certainly wouldn't cost me $28 to ship watch to UT. And why wouldn't you need the stamped warranty card, isn't this how they tell whether or not a watch is within the two year period?


----------



## mngdew

JaseRicco said:


> Hmm, what's the $28 shipping fee for? Certainly wouldn't cost me $28 to ship watch to UT. And why wouldn't you need the stamped warranty card, isn't this how they tell whether or not a watch is within the two year period?


It's a return shipping fee. All they ask you for is the serial number on your watch.


----------

